# Brought my ticket and fly in the 14th start in Melbourne



## Jordan.1985 (Oct 9, 2015)

So I've handed notice in work and sold the car I have brought my ticket and I fly on the 14th of March to Melbourne starting at the F1 staying with a mate of my cousin to start. If anyone would like to meet up it would be great to exsperiance anything with other people  I don't bite lol. 

Thanks Jordan.


----------



## matt1991 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey, Melbourne is great! I really hope you like it there. I live close by and try to visit as often as I can. Contact me on here if you ever need a tour guide or anything like that


----------



## Jordan.1985 (Oct 9, 2015)

matt1991 said:


> Hey, Melbourne is great! I really hope you like it there. I live close by and try to visit as often as I can. Contact me on here if you ever need a tour guide or anything like that


Thank you very much that's very kind yeah be good to meet up wouldn't say no to a friendly tour guide around one of the most beautiful city's in the world. I'm going to be there for the F1 weekend maybe we could meet up then or after ?

Jordan.


----------

